# "Ask the Dust"



## Edgewise (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone here read "Ask the Dust" by John Fante? It ranks in my top ten list, for most poignant novels ever. 

Can I get an amen?


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 6, 2007)

Can I get a synopsis? The title is intriguing, I'd like to know more.


----------



## Edgewise (Dec 7, 2007)

An aspiring author has recently moved to L.A.'s Bunker Hill district (taking off from where its prequel left off), where he struggles in his daily existence.  The book takes off when he meets a Mexican girl in a bar, who he eventually falls in love with.  Things are complicated by a number of factors, involving an older, lonely woman, the bartender of the establishment where the Mexican girl works, and the authors alcoholic neighbor. 

And that's my poorly written synopsis of the novel, composed before bedtime.


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 7, 2007)

I just read some reviews for it over at Amazon and it seems to be a great read. I'll go check it out. Thanks for bringing my attention to it, as I'm in desperate need of a good novel (I've gotten 3/4 of the way through four books in the last month and just quit. After Juno Diaz's novel, everything else feels stale).


----------



## Pete_C (Dec 8, 2007)

I recently acquired a copy of the Bandini Quartet (Wait Until Spring Bandini, The Road to Los Angeles, Ask the Dust, Dreams from Bunker Hill) and I have to give Fante a seriously big thumbs up!


----------



## Edgewise (Dec 8, 2007)

Pete_C said:


> I recently acquired a copy of the Bandini Quartet (Wait Until Spring Bandini, The Road to Los Angeles, Ask the Dust, Dreams from Bunker Hill) and I have to give Fante a seriously big thumbs up!


 
I am going about reading the series in an odd way.  I first read "The Road to L.A.", then read "Ask the Dust", plan to read "Dreams from Bunker Hill" next, and will then end where it all began, with "Wait Until Spring".  I am dissapointed for one reason though...how can any of the books in the series possibly top "Ask the Dust"?


----------



## Pete_C (Dec 9, 2007)

I've heard that same comment off several people so I'm approaching it as one book!


----------



## tatyana (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't finish reading it, but I really enjoy reading the book.
The way how the story was written was really cool. :4stars:


----------

